# Any tips filling out a Union Application?



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

Amperage said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> I received an Email to apply (in person) to a Union Electrical Apprentice position. For those who are in the Union, anything I should be aware of?
> ...


 fieat you fill out an application. Look presentable be on time and bring proper paperwork that is listed on the website of the local you are applying for . If you speak with the director or an organizer, tell them your experience level and what you bring to the table don’t sound cocky but be confident.

Make shure you tell them that this is your career and you are all in and the ibew is your dream and how you are committed to the trade and really want to be apart of their local 
And how serious you are about the position etc put in your own words .

After application process you will be called for an aptitude test , algebra and reading comp . You can go online to study the test .

You will get a score depending how you do you get a number and they will send you letter for interview.

On interview day dress presentable but not to fancy . Be confident walk into room and be shure of your self answer questions with direct answers don’t go on and on . 

Let them know you appreciate the opportunity and that you want the apprenticeship and it means a lot to you etc .

If you have experience befor union bring paper wrk backing it up paystubs letters of reference, certifications , anything to help your cause .after interview look them in the eye and shake their hand and say thank you for your time .

Depending on local you may be sent in for second interview do the same as the first .

Then you play the waiting game this is the hardest part after mounth or so of waiting if you get In welcome to the brother hoood. It’s a great and bright future .

If you don’t get in gain more experience in the feild and certifications etc and don’t give up keep applying. I can tell you first hand geting into the local was a life changer for me .

Good luck and don’t stop trying till you get in .✊🏼✊🏼✊🏼✊🏼


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Bring doughnuts.


jk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Don't say you're in it for the money


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tell them that you are related to every member and if not you will marry the one your not related to.


----------



## Amperage (Aug 1, 2019)

Do you think if I mentioned that I've installed lighting fixtures, new ballasts in addition to replacing receptacles/switches would be a pro or con under the given circumstances?

Would mentioning having a basic understanding of the proper AWG based on the current consumption flowing through a breaker/receptacle too much? 

How about knowing how to use an Oscilloscope? 

Possibly I should make a list of what I have done before that falls within the electrical realm.. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

Amperage said:


> Do you think if I mentioned that I've installed lighting fixtures, new ballasts in addition to replacing receptacles/switches would be a pro or con under the given circumstances?
> 
> Would mentioning having a basic understanding of the proper AWG based on the current consumption flowing through a breaker/receptacle too much?
> 
> ...





What local is this for? The application for me (local 3) was a multi-step process. The first "test" was on instruction following. It said to send the application "certified mail" (or was it registered? I forget...). Anyone who didn't follow this simple instruction, was not considered as an applicant. 



Once my application was confirmed, then came the testing. Again, follow ALL instructions to a T. Every little detail in the beginning is a TEST in itself. Once I took both the math and the comprehension tests, then came the face-to-face interview. Yes, definitely mention that you have experience, but don't make that the primary talking point. Moreso, focus on how much you love the idea of working for the Local, and how you intend on devoting the rest of your life to it. You heard that they offer the best training around and you are looking forward to becoming the best electrician you can be. They will ask you, "why do you want to be an electrician for Local x?". It's up to you to think of an excellent answer. Good luck.


----------



## Amperage (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi.

I do apologise for the delay in response. My Mum had a stroke which, put everything at a halt. So, I am back at square one which, may be a good thing in disguise in some bizarre reason I am trying to rationalise. 

Nevertheless, thanks for the tips. They will come in handy in the near future.


----------

